# White Miller Caddis



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Just read the MRO report on the Mad and they're suggesting a White Miller Caddis. I've never heard of this pattern and have only been able to find a picture of a soft hackle version. Does anyone here have a pic of a dry (or wet) and/or a pattern.

I'll also throw this out there-I'm gonna be on the Mad early Saturday AM (unless my wife has our baby!) if anyone wants to meet up for some friendly fly anglin. Not sure where yet though. If you want to go and have a spot in mind, let me know. (*Unless *it is the 36 access.) I've fished Pimtown, and 29 (I think thats where it was), so PM me if ya want.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Utard check out this link www.flytyingforum.com Go to the pattern data base and in the search area type in white miller caddis. There are 2 different patterns listed. Also a white whulf might get the job done.
hope this helps. 

flytyer


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I sent an e-mail this am when board replies were not working. Just in case, here are a couple of sites that show some millers. Hope it helps.


http://business.virgin.net/english.flyfishingshop/dry-palewaterydun.html

http://fly-fishing-smallmouth.com/html/seasonal_patterns.html - look at the bottom of this page


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the links guys. That is pretty much all I was able to find as well. Looks like all of the "White Miller" imitations are mayflies. Maybe someone at MRO mis-keyed it?


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Utard said:


> Thanks for the links guys. That is pretty much all I was able to find as well. Looks like all of the "White Miller" imitations are mayflies. Maybe someone at MRO mis-keyed it?


No, it's a caddis. Here's the bug:

http://www.thomasames.com/insects/caddis/miller.htm


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I think there is a white mayfly that was referred to as a White Miller, Ephron Luekon or some similar name.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

JH
Great, thanks for the picture. I think I should be able to come with something that works for that. Actually I've got some white bunny dubbing, a white hackle and bucktail for the wings. I'll just tie it EHC style. Thanks!!


----------



## daytona29 (Dec 20, 2006)

Try this website. It has some great info.

http://www.troutnut.com/


----------

